# New enclosure purchased



## brica (Aug 25, 2014)

I got this off of a local seller on craigslist, and it had been circulating there for a while for a previously larger amount. I got it for $75 and it will house my colombian gold tegu, Chandler, who will be turning 1 in November. It is at least 8 feet long and I want to make some changes to it before Chandler goes in. For $75 I think this was a great purchase and it was the closest seller to me, so the most convenient. Any ideas or advice on house I should improve this are always welcome. I was already thinking of ways to make it water tight.


----------



## Josh (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks good! With some modifications it should be a perfect tegu home!


----------



## brica (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks @Josh


----------



## brica (Aug 30, 2014)

Any bright or imaginative mod ideas flowing at you? If so I'm all ears, so to say


----------

